# 180Q Downpipe



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-1-8...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4168d162eb&vxp=mtr 

Oh boy, the first knockoff for the 180Q that I have seen...or maybe I have been under a rock somewhere. I had the cheapo knockoff $70 DP on my Jetta and it held up great. Looks like a 42DD knockoff, but in SS (albeit thinwall), and a couple bills less. Discuss.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Stainless steel is great for silverware, but it WILL rust. Dont waste your money. It's also a weak metal that bends easily. Must be a Chinese DP


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I've recently placed a 3'' downpipe under my car. (180bhp) Also from the german ebay. 
It was also made from stainless steel and cost me 200 euro. This downpipe is also a china product. I had to cut it a little to get it nice under my car... 

http://i46.tinypic.com/15plno2.jpg 

Worth the money. It's now a few months later and still loving it.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

OP I have the relentless 225 DP and it fit with my Franken Turbo F23 very well. 




Chuckmeister87 said:


> Stainless steel is great for silverware, but it WILL rust. Dont waste your money. It's also a weak metal that bends easily. Must be a Chinese DP


 Really ? Why don't you do some research on material properties before you post. 

There are a ton of grades of stainless the most common in the automotive world being 409 and 316. Some have different resistances to heat and corrosion. 

As for it being soft, well compared to the other materials that are commonly used for exhaust systems you are crazy.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

peter139 said:


> I've recently placed a 3'' downpipe under my car. (180bhp) Also from the german ebay.
> It was also made from stainless steel and cost me 200 euro. This downpipe is also a china product. I had to cut it a little to get it nice under my car...
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/15plno2.jpg
> ...


 That looks like the FWD TT or MK4 Jetta/Golf downpipe you have posted. Looks exactly like what I had on my MK4. Is your car FWD or Quattro?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Yes my pic is for a normal fwd. I didn't read the first post good enough  

180Q downpipes are hard to find. But on the german ebay you can find one in a few minutes. 

The link in the first post look like a good one for the 180Q. I worked at a exhaust company, and it looks like the flanges are also made of stainless steel. Better is normal steel, because stainless steel flanges will crack over the weld. That my experience.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gotcha...thanks for the info. If the quality is equal to the generic FWD downpipes, I might just spring for it. It doesnt look like there are too many available...or very often.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

regal7point5 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-1-8...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4168d162eb&vxp=mtr
> 
> Oh boy, the first knockoff for the 180Q that I have seen...or maybe I have been under a rock somewhere. I had the cheapo knockoff $70 DP on my Jetta and it held up great. Looks like a 42DD knockoff, but in SS (albeit thinwall), and a couple bills less. Discuss.


42DD 180 Quattro runs about $525 shipped that I have seen still a lot more but have piece of mind great stuff


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> OP I have the relentless 225 DP and it fit with my Franken Turbo F23 very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right, over 100 grades of stainless steel, and as with my own personal experience with Chinese-made stainless steel items, they use the lower quality stainless steel in order to sell for a lower price than their competitors. Better safe than sorry. I stay away unless it's American stainless or it says what grade stainless in the description. Plenty of crap stainless steel grades out there


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Right, over 100 grades of stainless steel, and as with my own personal experience with Chinese-made stainless steel items, they use the lower quality stainless steel in order to sell for a lower price than their competitors. Better safe than sorry. I stay away unless it's American stainless or it says what grade stainless in the description. Plenty of crap stainless steel grades out there




X 2


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Plenty of crap stainless steel grades out there


You are silly. I cant tell if you are agreeing or disagreeing. :beer:

IF you consider something a crap grade of any material it just means your using it for a purpose other than intended or your design intentions are wrong.


And I can off hand thing of at least 30 grades of stainless, not including proprietary compositions.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I stay away unless it's American stainless _*or it says what grade stainless in the description*_.


Im no engineer or metals expert, but first thing it says in the description is, quote "CNC mandrel bent *321 STAINLESS STEEL*"

Now 321 means nothing to me but doing quick "research" I found this:

_"321 is the grade of choice for applications in the temperature range of up to about 900°C, combining high strength, resistance to scaling and phase stability with resistance to subsequent aqueous corrosion."_

Now strength due to thickness Im not sure about, but at least the point of corrosion is covered, at least with water based substances. Not sure how well it would hold up to salted snow though 

Not looking to argue with anyone, just throwing it out there. :beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Im no engineer or metals expert, but first thing it says in the description is, quote "CNC mandrel bent *321 STAINLESS STEEL*"
> 
> Now 321 means nothing to me but doing quick "research" I found this:
> 
> ...




Haha thanks.:thumbup:
I didn't even care to look at that part. I just don't like stainless myself and wont use it for most things if other options are available. Guess it might not be Chinese after all, but it's still stainless


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm thinking a 42DD DP for the 180Q will be my next purchase. I'd rather have the fitment/peace of mind/quality before saving a few hundo on a cheap eBay part. What kind of performance gains can you expect from the DP? I have a 2.5" Milltek cat-back, time to fully open things up with a new DP.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I saw this downpipe about 2 weeks ago. I'm really on the fence about it. 

FWIW I read some more info about it's fit and finish on a A3 quattro which I guess is similar/same downpipe???

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-forum-8l-chassis/162166-3-downpipe-decat-fitted-pic-heavy.html

Steve


----------

